# all-but-dead



## Phoenix rises

all-but-dead πως ακριβώς μπορούμε να μεταφράσουμε αυτή τη φράση σαν επιθετικός προσδιορισμός;Ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## Acestor

μισοπεθαμένος, ημιθανής.
Κάνουν αυτά;


----------



## dmtrs

"Μισοπεθαμένος, -η, -ο"; Η πλήρης φράση ίσως βοηθούσε περισσότερο.


----------



## Phoenix rises

Ολόκληρη η φράση είναι Khrushchev's speech breathed new life into Trotsky's all-but-dead caricature of Stalin. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις


----------



## Phoenix rises

Έχετε δίκιο για τις απαντήσεις ευχαριστώ


----------



## Helleno File

All but dead is a lot more than half dead.  It means something (metaphorically) only has a few breaths left.  Σχεδόν πεθαμένο would be ok but it needs something more colouful.


----------



## Acestor

Στο χείλος του θανάτου, ένα βήμα από το θάνατο. Those were my first thoughts, but then the asker had asked for an adjective. I think "ημιθανής" is a fitting translation here.


----------



## dmtrs

"Ετοιμοθάνατος" ίσως;


----------



## Phoenix rises

Thank everyone for your answers, they had been the most useful  Έχω ποστάρει ολόκληρη την πρόταση


----------



## Andrious

Another option would be _ψυχορραγούσα._


----------



## Phoenix rises

Ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλά είπα επίθετο το ημιθανης είναι πιο ταιριαστό, Ευχαριστώ  πάλι όλους


----------

